
A bit of font generation: a brief excursion into OpenType - robin_reala
https://pomax.github.io/CFF-glyphlet-fonts/
======
jws
Sadly, the custom ligature does not work in iOS.

~~~
jws
… or OS X, though it takes space in OS X. So much for my ill conceived scheme
to make custom glyphs for programming language digraphs and keywords.

~~~
dunham
However, it does show up in Chrome on OS X.

I assume that was a joke, but if you want custom glyphs for programming
language digraphs and keywords, you might be able to do it with "sym-lock.el"
for emacs. (I haven't used it in a very long time, but I remember it could be
used to replace TeX backslash sequences with the corresponding symbol.)

------
ggambetta
> Now, because this is essentially just in-font magic, copy-pasting the first
> rectangle should lead to you pasting the plain string "~", and copy-pasting
> the second rectangle should lead to you pasting the plain string "custom".

Made me think of hunter2...

~~~
anon4
Made you think of stars? I don't get it.

~~~
milliams
[http://bash.org/?244321](http://bash.org/?244321)

